# My cat Kisabi scaring me to death.



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Alright, this just happen not too long ago. Through the night I have a heater on for the rats. But this morning it was rather warm in their room so I opened the window to let air out. And didn't really take worry with the wire screen being broken. And neglected to close the window after the room cooled down.
Toward bed time, Nathan my bf was falling asleep but we had the rats out on the bed and Kisabi was in the room as well. I was paying attention to the rats and heard a thunk near the window that was open. But I had forgotten it was open and just thought Kisabi was messing around and knocked something off the window seal. After a while I put the rats up and see the curtain moving thinking it's Kisabi and so I go to grab her to put in my room. But she was there the wind from the open window was moving the curtain. And I'm just standing there. Staring at the window, the broken screen. My cat had hopped out of the window. She was gone! Immediately I scrabble around the room in hopes that she's around there, but no! Of course not! 
My cat has no claws! (I found her that way) She doesn't know this part of town! There's a fence that I question she could get over! And worse of all there were dogs inside that could possible be let out to use the restroom that eat cats! My heart was pounding! I was freaking out! I run outside and call for her and look around a bit to not see her anywhere. I run inside punch Nathan to wake him up and tell her what happens. Oh how I wanted to break his nose. He just mumbled words, looked at me funny and fell back to sleep! 
Punching him once more I run back out side and look around outside the fence, nothing. I go bam in the fence and look all around and start to loose hope till I go to a dead rise bush near the window with my light and see glowing eyes. It was Kisabi, I was so delighted I squeezed her and ran back inside. Then i got angry when i saw nathan just sleeping his head off. I pinched him again and banished him to his cruddy bed and picked up Kisabi.
Yeah me and him are not in a happy mood with each other, but he fell right back to stupid sleep. So bleh. I have my cat back, just wanted to share.
View attachment 95226



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hahaha cats are so curious sometimes ! I'm happy you found her unharmed ! And he sounds like a heavy sleeper lol .... How come he didn't feel it was important to wake up I wonder ,,, he must have a legit reason 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Idk but his in deep crap when he finally wakes fully up. He also probably won't be too happy I hid some his important stuff.  like his right shoe.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My boyfriend could never be bothered to wake for much, he does this really patronizing thing where he thinks if he rolls over and mumbles something and pats my head he's in the clear.

Good job finding your cat though!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Omg glad shes okay! Funny story, that actually happened to me yesterday morning. I live on the 2nd floor and our bedroom window has no screen. It was warm so we had the window open over night and in the morning, not thinking, im drinking coffee in bed and i let the cats in. Next thing i know, my 10 month old tuxedo kitten, Pistol, is half our the window! I yelled at her and jumped over the bed and she lept right back inside. Gave me a heartattack!


----------

